# Big Flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mmagis caught his PB flathead a few weeks ago.










This 63 pound brute bit before dark and I got long
range video of the rod and reel battle.










The fish maintained a 36 girth for over half its length!

Mike has worked hard for this beautiful cat and the trophy 
is well deserved.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Mike.

Has the student bassed the teacher? Robby.... come on man I'm sure your going to try but it's going to be tough to top that beauty. Mike that picture has to be enlarged, framed and hung on the wall.

Great going guys.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great fish,mike.now robby's gonna have to make you a new plaque

bryan,i think he's only 3 pounds behind robby now.if that fish would have had one more meal before he ate mike's bait,that might have done it.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Great Fish! :B


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mellon

Fish like that are why I go fishing. Like I said Mike works hard for
his big fish and I enjoy them no matter who catches them.

That fish was clean and we couldn't locate scars on him for 
future reference.

The flathead will not be at their maximum weights after
spawn so a giant like that will be truly difficult to find.

If it was easy there would be more pictures of big fish


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

sweet fish and congrats on the pb! :B


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Sweet Fish. Was it caught in Salt Fork? Someday I will figure out how to catch one like this. Or maybe I will just get lucky LOL.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

what did you catch that hog on ??? deft. a nice fish Congrats


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

*CONGRATS,* thats one *VERY* nice Yellow!!

:B :B :B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Great looking fish...he looks bigger than 63lbs..Congratulations.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats MM on your PB !!!!!!!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome fish. Congrats on the PB!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats on the trophy fish.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Gorgeous fish. Nice catch!!!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

geez you fellas always put up some crazy pics, grats on another monster, thats one heck of a fish there...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a beautiful BIG FISH. How about you and Robby come up and let me take you out for some BIG WALLEYE (around 7 to 10 pounds) :rolleyes


----------

